# VBA ComboBox ToolTip



## Boeling (21. August 2007)

Hallo,
bin gelegenheits VBAler und habe gerade folgendes Problem:
Ich habe eine ComboBox die mit Buchstaben gefüllt wird A, B, C usw...
Weil das natürlich wenig aussagekräftig ist, möchte wenn die ComboBox offen ist und die Maus z.B über dem B steht, eine art Tool Tip erscheint mit einer längeren Beschreibung.

Gibt es hier eine Möglichkeit...

Dank und Gruß im Vorraus
Gunnar


----------



## DrSoong (21. August 2007)

Für eine ComboBox hab ich nichts gefunden, für eine ListBox gehts. Lässt sich aber scheinbar nicht übertragen, vielleicht wär eine Listbox zur Verwendung besser?


Der Doc!


----------



## Boeling (22. August 2007)

Vielen Dank,

ja das hatte ich auch schon gefunden hatte mich bislang aber gesträubt meinen gesamten Codeumzubauen, weil ich mit drei Comboboxen arbeite die sich in Abhängigkeit voneinander füllen.

Aber anscheinend muss ich in den sauren Apfel beißen....

Vielen Dank nochmal
Gunnar


----------



## Boeling (22. August 2007)

Hallo nochmal...

Habe jetzt eine List- statt Combobox, allerdings habe ich damit auch eine neues Problem.
Wie bekomme ich eine Listbox dazu aufzuklappen (Dropdown).

Bei 50 Einträgen in einer Listbox erst alle durchzuklicken um an den richtigen Eintrag zu kommen finde ich zu umständlich.

Danke für weitere Tipps...

Gruß
Gunnar


----------



## DrSoong (22. August 2007)

Aufklappen geht nicht, wohl aber die Größe ändern (_.Height_).

Ich hab das in einem Programm aber mal anders gemacht. Hatte eine Textbox (*.Locked* = _True_), bei Klick auf einen Button direkt daneben hab ich eine Listbox eingeblendet (*.Visible* = _True_). Wenn der User dann was gewählt hat, hab ich das ganze in die Textbox übernommen und die Listbox wieder ausgeblendet (*.Visible* = _False_).


Der Doc!


----------

